# Dart frog connection?



## TapDart91 (Jul 7, 2014)

Has anybody ever ordered fron a websight named_ Dartfrog connection. Is this place trustworthy or just another DesingerFrog like scam


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

TapDart91 said:


> Has anybody ever ordered fron a websight named_ Dartfrog connection. Is this place trustworthy or just another DesingerFrog like scam



Use the "search" bar above. A few quick minutes of research can yield you some insight to make your own educated decesion.


----------



## Wasatch.Herp.Supply (Nov 14, 2012)

In the upper right side of the page there is a search function. There is a long thread about dart frog connection on this site already.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Let's keep the feedback out of this thread. The present suggestions should give the OP all the information they need.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Here it goes: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/109537-dart-frog-connection.html


----------

